# Trying out some new supra2nv Glow goodies!



## KG_Tuning (Dec 15, 2022)

USA made, better alternative to Tritium?


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 15, 2022)

Pretty nice. Maybe create an alternative video that lasts 2-3 minutes yet covers essentially all that was in this video? Somebody definitely likes to play with their balls, yeah.
CountyComm uses only performance green but has functional items like: item markers for the dark, trays, coasters and doorstops.


----------



## DrafterDan (Dec 28, 2022)

So it's a powder? That video was um, sporadic.

~and yes, CountyComm is well known for making neat but mostly useless stuff


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 28, 2022)

Ouch.
Like a James Bond movie, some of us try to use all the neato-gizmo-flash-bang stuff that we get before the movie ends. The glow-in-the-dark product I have from CountyComm reliably, usefully stands by to give immediate orientation to a darkened room when first awakened in the dead of night. Hardly useless to be able to quickly find vital items if/when an emergency starts banging down the door. I expect this supra2nv product to be no less helpful.

KG thanks for bringing these items up. Hopefully we can get an update when products are available.

It would have been better if I had sent a private message instead of posting here about how so many of us are used to consuming fast paced, Marvel Cinematic Universe action packed video fare; that our short attention span has a hard time shifting gears to a more leisurely pace that your video took.

Anyways, thanks.


----------

